# SAUDI ARABIA | New Giant Universities | Developments News



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

*RIYADH l Princess Norah University | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=740844



jh1 said:


> *King lays foundation stone for women’s university
> *
> 
> 
> ...




























































Campus So Big that it needs a train



carbonated.brainiac said:


> Giant Noura campus to be ready by end of next year
> ( Published On Friday 15 October 2010, 8 Dhu Alqadah 1431, Time: 13:2)
> 
> 
> ...





































*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*RIYADH | Al Faisal University | COMPLETED*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=357781










eflecting King Faisal Foundation's strong commitment to learning, and building on the success of it previous academic endeavors, King Faisal Foundation established Alfaisal University in 2001. The University will accept the first students in September 2007.

The campus is situated on the beautiful grounds of the late King Faisal's palace. The serene surroundings in the centre of Riyadh make the historical location an ideal choice for academic pursuits.

The AU curriculum focuses on science, business, and technology. Programs are based on those established by the American Board of Engineering and Technology (ABET), the US's primary accrediting board for engineering. As part of the undergraduate and graduate courses, students gain valuable work experience through the school's internship programs.

Under the umbrella of AU come Abha city's Prince Sultan College for Tourism and Business and Jeddah city's Effat National College for Women

http://www.alfaisal.edu/


*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*THUWAL l King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST) | COMPLETED*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415003










*جامعة الملك عبد الله للعلوم و التقنية
*
http://www.kaust.edu.sa/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Abdullah_University_of_Science_and_Technology

*Endowment* US$10 billion[1]
*Location* Thuwal, Makkah Province, Saudi Arabia

*Official YouTube Channel
*http://www.youtube.com/user/KAUSTvideo#g/u

King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST) (Arabic: جامعة الملك عبد الله للعلوم و التقنية -كاوست‎) is an international, graduate-level research institution in Thuwal, Saudi Arabia, which was opened in September 2009 with a $10 billion endowment.[1] KAUST is a co-ed school.[2]
English is the language of instruction at KAUST.

KAUST officially opened on September 23, 2009, in Thuwal, Saudi Arabia. King Abdullah Bin Abdulaziz Al Saud invited more than 3,000 distinguished Saudis and international guests, including heads of state and Nobel laureates, to join him for the KAUST Inauguration Ceremony on Saudi National Day. During the inauguration, HRH King Abdullah awarded the three senior management staff the highest rank of King Abdulaziz's medal of honor and appreciation, the minister of petroleum getting the platinum and then Khalid AlFalih and Waleed AlBedaiwi getting the gold. Although Saudi authorities did not mention the financial side of the honor, it is widely known that the king awarded them a great cash bonus and many valuable gifts, as this is the tradition in Saudi Arabia.[3]
The University launched an Inauguration Web site to allow people from around the world to participate in the event. This Web site featured a live event webcast, and information about the University's research agenda, lab facilities, faculty, students, and community.[3]

Cutting-edge laboratories will enable researchers to make major scientific breakthroughs at KAUST. Other research institutions in the Kingdom and the region will link to the University’s supercomputer and other laboratory facilities through the 10 gigabytes per second (Gbps) Saudi Arabian Advanced Research and Education Network (SAREN).[8]





























*Saudi university houses world’s supercomputer*


King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST), the new science and technology university in Saudi Arabia, will house one of the world’s largest supercomputers and it is helping lure top researchers to the Arab Muslim kingdom.

“The supercomputer is the cornerstone of this knowledge-based economy that we are seeking,” said Majid Al-Ghaslan, in charge of the acquisition, design and development of the “Shaheen” supercomputer. MORE HERE: http://maslani4.wordpress.com/2009/09/23/saudi-university-houses-worlds-supercomputer/









*ARAB LEADERS AT THE OPENING OF THE NEW UNIVERSITY
*

























































































Saudi Arabia to Set Up SR10bn University of Technology 


JEDDAH, 29 November 2006 — A university of science and technology is being constructed in Thuwal, about 100 km north of Jeddah. Spread over an area of 30 million square meters along the Red Sea, the project would cost SR10 billion ($2.6 billion), informed sources said. Classes are scheduled to begin in 2008. 

The new university, named after Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah, will offer studies in micro-technology, nano-technology, water and conservation technology, biotechnology, information technology and computer science and programs. 

Egyptian Nobel Prize laureate Ahmed Zewail is a leading candidate to become the university's president, a source said.

According to Dr. Abdullah Al-Othman, deputy minister of Higher Education, the king has already allocated funds for the university project. "An endowment property will be set aside to ensure continuous revenues required for running the institution," he said.

Al-Othman said the university would receive not only Saudis but also some outstanding Muslim students from other countries. 

"The main standard for work and study at this university is excellence and innovative capabilities. Priority will be given to foreign scientists and Muslim students," he added. "This university is the brainchild of King Abdullah," he said, adding that the university would provide an atmosphere conducive to research and development.

In a previous statement the king emphasized the need for achieving scientific and technological progress. 

"We are living in an era of scientific and technological advancement," he said. "There is no real power without achieving progress in science and technology. Anyone failing to achieve excellence in these subjects will be marginalized. The new university will aim at achieving excellence in science and technology."

Work on the project, which is managed by Saudi Aramco, has already started, the sources said. "King Abdullah University of Science and Technology is aimed at producing future pioneers in science and technology and promoting the Kingdom's research and technological capabilities," said Khaled Abdul Aziz Al-Faleh, Aramco's vice president for industrial affairs. The new university project is significant as it would support the Kingdom's push for achieving balanced development for all regions by opening mega economic cities, which require highly educated and trained manpower. At present most high-tech jobs are done by expatriate workers.

*king abdullah university of science and technology*























































the master plan 









there are dozens of pictures&info don't miss it 
http://www.kaust.edu.sa/














































Floods 












*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Al KHARJ | Al Kharj University | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1136429























*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*TAIF l Taif University | App*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1136427















*SITE :* http://www.tu.edu.sa/tu/en.html

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*JIZAN l Jizan University | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414234

COST: 775 million riyals


















































































































*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*NAJRAN | Najran University | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1056875









Najran University is located on the Eastern outskirts of the city of Najran, covering an area of 18 million square meters, thus becoming the largest University complex in the Kingdom. The complex will house two campuses for males and females; consist of 15 and 10 colleges for males and females respectively, with an overall capacity of 45 thousand students. The university will also house a medical city, a research center, a sport and entertainment arenas and housing accommodation for faculty and staff members as well as students. There will also be a future investment city to serve as a trust foundation for the university. The investment will include, not exclusively, a hotel and a commercial center. 


















































http://www.alriyadh.com/2010/02/27/article502109.html

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*TABOUK | University of Tabouk | Prep*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=841354

    















































*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*SHAQRA' | Shaqra' University | U/C*


























*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*HAFR Al BATIN | Hafr Al Batin University | U/C*










*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Al JOUF | Al Jouf University | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413981

























*SITE:* http://www.ju.edu.sa/ju.aspx


----------



## Mom44 (Sep 20, 2010)

Very great universities of saudi arabia !!!!!!
and the construction there is booming!!!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

I think I saw King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST) thread here also 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=771382&page=2&highlight=thuwal


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow, that's so great!


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

JIZAN l Jizan University | U/C (UPDATE)

*Students start their first day !
*


----------



## On_My_Own (Jul 6, 2010)

So much development are continuing apace ... spreading the universities
over the cities is what it's most important


appreciated effort ... really thanx GA


----------



## Kifayat13 (May 23, 2010)

What I am most happy for about this is the women's university. That is a sign of social progressivism which is fantastic!


----------



## C.a (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow !!! Awesome universities, they are very important for the country's development.


----------



## Steel City Suburb (Jun 13, 2007)

Those are really good, I'd love to be a student there.


----------



## kang rey (May 29, 2009)

big project 

great...


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

Kifayat13 said:


> What I am most happy for about this is the women's university. That is a sign of social progressivism which is fantastic!


thats just a misconception, all women in saudi can go to any university they want, all universities in saudi are for both men and women, the only new thing is that there is a new one which has one of the largest campuses int he world that is Women-Only.
:cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

GulfArabia said:


> *RIYADH l Princess Norah University | U/C*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=740844
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vanzetti (Sep 26, 2009)

GulfArabia said:


> thats just a misconception, all women in saudi can go to any university they want


LOL, next you gonna tell us women in saudi can drive and choose who to marry. :rofl:


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

^^^

i live in aramco, women can drive here

+ what? women are not "forced" to marry, they pick whom ever they like.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

and what are this kind of things??

http://www.facebook.com/Women2Drive


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

i said women can drive in aramco, meaning gated suburbs

they are also allowed to drive in small towns

in saudi we have personal drivers

there is "oppression" or "injustice" a few spoke up and want to drive, 

thats for us to decide, not you, and this is not related tot he thread.


----------



## Vanzetti (Sep 26, 2009)

GulfArabia said:


> thats for us to decide, not you


Unless you are a saudi _woman_, it is not for you to decide.


----------

